# 1941 Type-1



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

My latest...










Whilst not cosmetically great or have the right winder, this watch turned out to be more interesting than it appeared at first glance (well to me anyway). The case back has what I believe to be a Tochmekh logo and the movement is the rarer 7 jewel version, stamped 1st State Watch Factory. I believe the movement logo would be right for first quarter 1941. The Moscow factory was evacuated to Zlatoust, about this time, where it was most likely completed and which would account for the dial.

A rare combination? I don't know, you tell me.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very interesting dont you just love USSR watches 

http://www.ussrtime....ails.pl?id=0050

same caliber> different balance wheel, same Gostrest Tochmekh logo on inside of back cover,

http://www.ussrtime....ails.pl?id=1362

Slatoustowsky 1958 Mk1

http://www.ussrtime....ails.pl?id=0039

1st Moscow Watch Factory mk1

I am not knowledgeable enough to say if it is a marriage or original, but it is a great & interesting piece , the balance wheel on yours has been changed,Thanks for posting, maybe Anna could shed some light or Chascomm for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Martin,

Pleased that you love these oldies just as I do









The pictures are the sellers as the watch is in transit at this time, so I can't be sure about the balance wheel but there was a close up of the movement and I believe the balance wheel is in motion, blurring the studs (if a lack of these was what you meant).

The case back rim is also embossed like 0048 in Mark's collection, but the front crystal frame is plain. Putting aside the dodgy crown, I believe this may well be a factory assembly. If not the components look genuine, so at worst it's a Pocket Watch made in the USSR circa 1941.

It was only Â£30 as a BIN off the 'bay and in the light of current inflated Type-1 asking prices, I could't resist it







.








Cheers


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Worzel said:


> Martin,
> 
> Pleased that you love these oldies just as I do
> 
> ...


Yes I do love the oldies, & yes the balance wheel could be in motion, lets hope so 

the crown can be easily changed, so no issues there really, it well could be a factory assembly?? for sure the components are original & for that price i would have snapped it up quick sharp!, bargain!!!! well done indeed.

Please post updated pictures on arrival & congrats on a great purchase

Cheers Martin


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Worzel said:


> My latest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine! :man_in_love:

I like very much that "Zlatoustkovskie" mark on the dial...

That watch is a real bargain, the 7 jewels movement is quite rare, and 1st quarter of 1941 is a destined date, so you have a real treasure!

Have a wonderful next year! To you all :air_kiss:


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Anna

Bon Natale


----------

